# Morels season 2011



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well im going out today to start looking its been cool so i dont think i will find much but it getting close last year i started post on the 23rd,but the weather was warmer,so if your finding them just jump in,if there not up yet it wont be long will check spot now 2x,a week till there up will keep ya posted.good luck shroom hunters,shouild be a great year,i hear them popping now,markfish


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I found 40 between 2 short hunts Sunday and Monday. All grey sponges, largest about 3.5 inches. Dayton, OH area.

I know of many others from Kenton to KY that have been finding some as well. The guy that sits at the intersection at Rt. 4 and the Rt 68 connection in Springfield every year has been selling them from his truck since this past Saturday - he has several hundred all found locally by his "crew".

I expect yellows to be everywhere early next week with the warm weather and thunderstorms coming our way. I'll be off work and out all day Monday.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I know of many others from Kenton to KY that have been finding some as well. The guy that sits at the intersection at Rt. 4 and the Rt 68 connection in Springfield every year has been selling them from his truck since this past Saturday - he has several hundred all found locally by his "crew".


Humm, I never heard of such a thing before(but then, I never heard of lots of things!) Is this legal?? Just curious.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Found bout 150 yesterday in Franklin Cty. Greys and Blacks.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Humm, I never heard of such a thing before(but then, I never heard of lots of things!) Is this legal?? Just curious.


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...nkw=morel+mushrooms&_sacat=See-All-Categories

You can buy them on ebay so I wouldn't see why you couldn't sell them on the side of the road.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Found bout 150 yesterday in Franklin Cty. Greys and Blacks.


I'm jealous


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

my college buddys and i used to sell them to resturants for beer money. don't know if it is legal but we had plenty of keg partys


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I'm jealous


OK turkey slayer!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been finding a few here and there. No big patches, yet.
I was looking in a local park yesterday(4/20) and ran into an elderly couple out for their walk. The old gal recognized the morel on my walking stick, so we got to talking about mushrooms. The husband said he's been looking for years but can't find any. He even went to a festival in Michigan to take a class from an "expert". 

I asked "Have you looked around here? They grow right through the gravel on the hiking paths".

"No! Really"? 

"Wait here for a few minutes, I'll get you one" I didn't get out of sight before I spotted two half morels or "peckerheads". The old gray hairs were tickled pink. I think they have a new excuse for getting motivated to take walks...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i went out but its to cold here for my spots i looked for two hours,but it looking good the may apples are starting to open and i think 3 days of higher temps and warmer nights and it will be on,and i too sold some last year to a high end,resturant,but its not a food inspected thing that is govener by food and health,so with that being said it hard to find places that will buy them for there resturants,and were i go lets just say i have no worries because the pepole that eat at this place,,run the court system,so i can go any further than that,and i have see lots of places that sell them road side,now back to the topic it seem its a coold spring so i think once my spots warm up its going too put out alot of shrooms this year,only one small problem,i got to one of my spots and found they put a log road in and a oil well right on top of one of my best places,i hope for the best but only time will tell,come on warm weather,markfish


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Found a few more Thursday evening...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I just stopped at a public lake during lunch break and found 8 gray sponge and around 30 spikes in a 20 minute hunt. I hadn't checked this spot in 2-3 years because it gets hit so hard, but I think the rain has kept traffic down.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

We went out today and found fifty more ,big yellows great fun.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

We found 162 between 3 of us yesterday in about two and a half hours. Hopefully monsterkat will post some pictures of the harvest. They were mostly blacks. Found a small consentration of peckerheads growing where the sun shines through the trees


----------



## 926bill (Aug 15, 2009)

jiggerman said:


> We went out today and found fifty more ,big yellows great fun.


 It's been too cold up here to even start looking. You've got a gold mine,two weeks ago a store in Port Clinton was selling them for 57$ per pound!!!

BC


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive found three messes the last week here in southern Ohio


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

you guys are killing me i dident go out yesterdat to cold but got a call from a old friend wanting to know abought my shrooms i find in one place and then he tells me he went there and found 2 pounds in my hole some friend,ha i was last there on monday he said he found them weds,so im going today and every day early to keep them cleaned out,my sister ran her mouth about it last year to his wife now hes hunting my place,so if you got a good spot keep it to your self, well thats why im up so early couldent sleep but i know they dident find them all and they run small in there so that should deter him from hunting it hard in there, and there is some places that got good ones i know they dident find yes he took someone with him too,so now its war,will post on pic latter


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Im wanting to go look for some but am a complete newb at it any pointers on where to go? or look? Was thinking about maumee state forests any body ever had luck there?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

419deerhunter said:


> Im wanting to go look for some but am a complete newb at it any pointers on where to go? or look? Was thinking about maumee state forests any body ever had luck there?


I havn't been hearing much out of northern ohio, but they're out in good numbers down south. Elms and ash are good trees to stick to, but they can be found in the "strangest" of places. Best advice is just take a slow walk through the woods and look around in front of you on the ground. I suspect it's going to be a good season.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i got out yesterday right out side of louisville and found small tans and grays pick a few left the rest to grow,then got a call from that so,called friend,his buddy he took with him to my spot went back with out him and picked a bunch of my little srooms,ss holes. so im going to have to set them stright or ill half to find a new place and thats not easy and they have ask me to goto there spots,so i will just get what i can,i will get better now if they leave them grow,poiint is there poped in stark get out there


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Out Twice,, Nothing in my old spots,,, YET! Come-On-HEAT!

This Morel Sight has a Great map that you can track the OHIO 'Finds'. It'll give you an idea what area is UP NEXT!!

http://thegreatmorel.com/sightings.html
http://www.thegreatmorel.com/forum.html


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Blanked today, spend a several good hours walking new spots in northern ohio.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

me and my daughter got out for about a half hour and found a few small ones was pretty fun it is her second year helping


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Found a nice bread bag full Sat. And this guy guarding my spot for me...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well done oldstinky i to got a snake saturday,good to get out well i let them go for 2days will go out today and see if they growed any or not i have tried this before and not seen them get bigger,but will see today,we alwise want rain for shrooms well were gitting it now and all dam week but i will stay on them,so the others that are sneeking into my place cant get them,early every day this week so find lots this week and next 4 weeks to come will post latter on todays hunt,markfish


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree with ya Markfish It will be on soon today and tommrow 70 degrees plus those little bites will be everywhere. With the rain and slow warm up this year it will be a great year . I am going to hit it wed and thur to see whats up keep ya guys posted . we should see if the site would consider making shrooms a regular thread on here . There has been a few talking down in the deer section of morels also. good luck to everyone this year take pics and make sure you tell what county your finding them in.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well just got in and there up not monsters but got abought 3lbs,of grays and yellows and the pecker are starting left a bunch there to grow some more, found most on deer trails and under thickets by wild cherrys and elems,took some pics will try to load up later to tired now but just want to let ya know there here,and this is right around louisville area, cant wait to get some cooking later too night will be back out tuesday, good luck ogf,sroomers,markfish


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Found a mess of spikes yesterday...Close to 300 ina hr and we quite looking and left a bunch...On fri while turkey hunting I had seen a smallish yellow in a trail and left it cause I was in a hurry. Today my buddy and i went back and found almost 2 grocery bags full in a hr or so...They were all good sized...Had 3.5 lbs today.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I also got out for a little bit today found about 100 dog peckers all little so didnt pick any . All were around poplar and wild cherry trees. I think and dont get me wrong this may not have anything to do with it but does anyone think that since we had so much snow up north and for so long do you feel that the woods is really matted down and maybe making it hard for the shrooms to grow up threw. just a thought i had today I dont think I have ever seen the leaves so packed down. I found those in N Canton stark county today . I will be out tommrow to look in some other places if it doesnt rain all day. Good luck to all and get out there if there was ever a year to learn to find them its this year . there should be a ton of them every were with the rain we have had.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have always wanted to have a go cause we enjoy mushrooms. How do you tell if they are edible or not?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well you can goto ohio morels hunting form and see what they look like and bad ones to do you home work first,but to tell ya the truth iv never seen a false one up here make sure it all one peace there are a lot of forms to in form you on good and bad shrooms


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Went looking for morels yesterday in Cuyahoga county....they're here!!!!! Found five blacks in a little under an hour, hopefully it is a sign of good things to come


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Many of my best spots are literally under water, but I managed to find 193 gray and yellow sponges up to 6.5 inches between Sat, Sun, & Monday. All found between Columbus and Dayton. The big yellows are up - I found some as large as a pop can. Best score so far is 34 yellows yesterday in an area maybe 20 square ft. Yesterday was also my best single day with 86 sponges in 3.5 hours. Many of the morels are knocked flat to the ground from the intense rain.

I have left hundreds of spike in the woods the last 3 days; I don't eat them so I leave them for others. It is going to be a great year and the next 2 weeks should continue to produce big hauls. I can't get back out until Thursday.

I also found out last night that my 3 year old son loves to eat mushrooms! I had to cut him off as I didn't want to give him too many


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

It's Tuesday. The weather is breezy , temperatures are warm , and the sun is out. This may be just what northern Ohio has been waiting for !


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I found about 50 last night in Licking County. A few grays but the rest were dog peckers. All reallllllly fresh. hopefully this weekend it should be ON!


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Went looking for morels yesterday in Cuyahoga county....they're here!!!!! Found five blacks in a little under an hour, hopefully it is a sign of good things to come


This is great news! I'm also from b-hts. I'm heading out ASAP. Thanks for the positive news.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I've found about a dozen large yellow morels in the darkest shade available under ash trees. I really haven't found anything out in the open.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

fatkid said:


> I also got out for a little bit today found about 100 dog peckers all little so didnt pick any . All were around poplar and wild cherry trees. I think and dont get me wrong this may not have anything to do with it but does anyone think that since we had so much snow up north and for so long do you feel that the woods is really matted down and maybe making it hard for the shrooms to grow up threw. just a thought i had today I dont think I have ever seen the leaves so packed down. I found those in N Canton stark county today . I will be out tommrow to look in some other places if it doesnt rain all day. Good luck to all and get out there if there was ever a year to learn to find them its this year . there should be a ton of them every were with the rain we have had.


According to the old timers the deeper the snow in the winter the better the mushrooms in the spring! It has been a cold wet spring imo stating next week we will start to fill our bags! With all this rain all we need is a little bit of heat and that is in the forecast! Heading down to jefferson county on saturday will post results! Good Luck everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I went out today for 20 mins never done it before just looked for Ash trees and I found 5 my buddy found 1.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

When you guys hunt for them, do you look on the ground first, or look for ash, elm, cherry, etc first, then look on the ground? Thanks.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Got 77 yesterday & 72 today in Union County. I have never in 35 years figured out any pattern based on tree type ..... all the last 2 days were near Hickory & oak. Mostly dogpeckers with a couple blacks & tiny yellows mixed in.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Found 3 small yellows today in cuyahoga county


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunted in Medina Co. tonight, still at 0 for the season


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

hunted northern stark county today. let me tell ya its so on. thenext weak should be great around here . good luck to all and post them pics.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

found about 100 smaller grays and yellows yesterday at one spot and 200 grays and blacks today. Today I picked some decent sized ones (about 50 or so) but left the rest alone to get bigger. Both spots in Portage county


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Me and a buddie found over 200 in logan county today. Mostly peckers but some grays mixed in


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Those are all super nice guys as soon as i can figure out how to get the pics on here found some too and you can find them in the woods and out in the open fields , i have found them everywhere. Hang in there northern ohio they will blow up like ballons just keep looking , good luck to all and enjoy eating them.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i wanted to go hunting today but figured i should get some work done.so,i thought i'd catch up on some mowing.i just began and found these right beside my driveway close to the house.last fall there was a small pile of wood in this spot from a downed tree that was there for about a month.must have been the reason.sorry for the bad pic quality,phone camera.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i happey tou guys are finding them,i went back out yesterday nice out for a change got about 3.5lbs,mostly small but they dont get real big in this woods but just as good to eat so now there is 7lbs,in the frig,not sure if i will make it out today,stay on them its just going to get better and better,much luck markfish


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I work in Columbus, pretty much downtown, a guy walking up the sidewalk to the office yesterday found about a dozen around a few trees.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I look for them in the woods and such, and find very few. You guys are finding them in your yards and in the middle of large cities! Dammmmmmm!
I even bought some "seed spores" three years back from a(reputable?) company in Cal. This is the third years I have had nothing show up! I think they went into a woods and shoveled some sterile dirt into a bag and shipped it to me!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im no expert....but will everyone please check out/learn about "verpa bohemica". it wont hurt to look and im not trying to tell anyone what to do. i heard these can make you sick and i woulnt want that to happen to anyone here. 

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1259&bih=804&site=search&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=verpa+bohemica&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq="]verpa bohemica - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

A few morel pics from what I have taken in 2011 below; I hope to get more field pics, but it has been storming on me every time out!

23rd

 

24th


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

25th - Rain Storm Hunt:

 

 

 

 

Had to work late tonight or would have hit a few spots. Will try to do some quick searching the next couple days and hit it for half days on the weekend. They are out in numbers in central and sw OH and spikes are available by the 100s. The next 2 weeks should be outstanding!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Morels are up in NE Ohio! Talked to my buddy yesterday and he had a walmart bag almost full. Talked to another friend and she and her husband got a couple bags. Both in the Salem area. Now I'm pumped I thought it was too early. Oh she got hers in a 200 year old apple orchard her family owns close by here. Not sure how i'll do found out my biggest spot is all mud now. They are building a house on top of it.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well for the ones not finding them your walking past them or they dont grow there,the 1 patch i hunt only puts out small one very rare do i find big ones but i have marked some a few days ago and they seem to be growing so far,went out yesterday dident pick any all very small and lots of them found groups of grays and tans but this year i have not found 1 black last year they were the first one out and nice one not this year dont know why,,but the peckers are out every where, so the next 3 weeks is going tobe pickers heaven,good job fishinfool them we need some walleyes to fry with them,and were good togo,shroom on boys,dont know if ill make it out or not that wind is trying to blow the house off the block,markfish


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Had my best day so far this season, 29 of em in cuyahoga county. Will post pics later


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

my brother came home today with a couple lbs of some monsters


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i said i have not found any blacks yet,that was two days ago now i went out yesterday and found 1 big black and tons of pecker left most of them and there are alot of grays up but to small to pick yet did pick abought 2lb,and after walking went to were i found the black and 2 more poped took pics and left them to get bigger,my shroom patch is getting picked hard by other snicking in,and leaveing there beer cans and scraching the ground lick chickens,so ill be there early again today the next two to three weeks are going tobe killer season,got abought 8lbs now,good picking to all markfish


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey guys got a quick question I found hundreds of greys coming up but super tiny . I have heard so many things. do they really grow I left some last year for over a weak and they never moved . thanks guys


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have some marked and they are growing they were marked with a stick by them at the higth i found them last friday and are now 1in taller and fatter i check them every day and marked some blackes yesterday


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

fatkid - Not all morels will grow; if conditions aren't right or they get too dry - not really sure why to be honest I have many times marked morels and watched them progress. I've seen some that didn't change - other than eventually drying out. I've also watched grays grow in both length and width and become yellows as they get older and larger.

Heading out tomorrow to search some new public property located on the county GIS system I was unaware of. I hope it is another spot to add.

Good luck to everybody this weekend!


----------



## Bunky211 (Apr 28, 2011)

nice pics there guys


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

pics from yesterday


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I was wondering if someone from East Columbus area( I live in Pickerington)would take me shroom hunting so I can learn what I am looking for. Area, trees, moisture, ext.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

It's turning into a great season quick. Heres my second post with good pics. Just got home from Noble county got some real nice ones today and yesterday. 3-4 of alot of the shrooms I found to day equalled 1 lb. I have picked 4 serious times so far and have about 20 lbs. Woo Hoo! and I've been leaving tons in the woods so I can always go back and pick them also if they don't keep popping but it's looking real good


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just seen on Craigs list their getting 40.00 a pound. Those walks are worth 800.00.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Found 107 today, norther coshocton county...All dog peckers except 3. 2 yellows and 1 grey...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I found a few odd colored ones the other day. I've never seen any this "red".
They were around a bright, rust red tree stump. Plus, I found my first shed...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

AS a all these beauties are showing up in real good numbers, for everyone,but me,so far,here in western Summit,County, can anybody tell me how you keep or store,"put up" these delicious morsels, from natures bounty? I have a good feeling that we're about to have good season around here also, I'm ready for a deep-fried walleye& morels,with wilted dandelion side salad! And was wondering if anyone had a process for preserving them,drying freezing???? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

sonar said:


> AS a all these beauties are showing up in real good numbers, for everyone,but me,so far,here in western Summit,County, can anybody tell me how you keep or store,"put up" these delicious morsels, from natures bounty? I have a good feeling that we're about to have good season around here also, I'm ready for a deep-fried walleye& morels,with wilted dandelion side salad! And was wondering if anyone had a process for preserving them,drying freezing???? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


I dry any extra. Just spread 'em out on a window screen in the garage. When they are dry, I put them in ziplock bags then into the freezer. I had some several years ago that were dried. They started to "bloom" when it got humid. Funny looking moldy, spider web looking things all over the kitchen cabinets. I guess that process goes on underground or under the leaf litter in the wild. My child bride was NOT impressed. I've been storing them in the freezer ever since.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

good job jiggineyes and them 3 on the cooler are blacks,and the way i put them up is cook them 2min on each side and flash freeze on cookie sheet then into freezer bag and there much better then dried.when ready to cook some dont thou out just heat butter and put them in right out of the freezer .40.00lb,on chaigs list wow mabey all sell some there heck theres probley guys on here that would buy them,well im going out today to fill my sack suppose to be nice out,good luck shroomers markfish


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Found 104 more today...Im up to 340 total for the year...Left some yellows to grow...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks CHADWIMC,,,MARKFISH .,,,APPRECIATE,the info guys, but I don't need to use it yet, still no shrooms and to makeit worse,,,, went to Milton this after noon, and no eyes either!!! So maybe this week will be a 'lil better ???? Again THANKS! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i went to my patch and there every were i picked 2lbs and left the tons of grays i found to get bigger man what a year its going tobe they are thick i couldent walk with out stepping on some,pic some good size blacks and grays and tans 90percent grays well will give them some time to grow


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well i went out yesterday and between my buddy and i we got 239 all dog peckers except 1 gray. That puts me at about 400 for the year but only about 20 sponges. I have found some real fresh blacks here so i think i am a little behind everyone else this year. Im just going to keep checking my spots. On a side note is anyone else finding a ton of false morels this year? I have never found thembefore this year but inmy last three outings I have found close to 20, in three seperate woods.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I only found three morels yesterday, sucked. Perry county. 

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Are theses false morels? Found a ton.









sent from my HTC evo


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

went out this morning and picked 110 more. up to 450 total for the year. found more yellows today than any other outing. It seems like the dog peckers are still coming up here, and the yellows are just starting to come up...


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

You guys rock,I would just like to find more than 10. As I have only been going to public lands is it a good thing to get out early. I took the wife and daughters out Sat and we found a few but my wife was after tangle gut and ramps.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Had a great day yesterday in SE Ohio. First pic is of an Elm tree surrounded by many tall morels. Look close and you'll see about a dozen but there were actually about two dozen in this area relating to the tree. Next pic is the days haul. Not only tall but check out the girth compared to the Pepsi can.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man what a find waterline nice job i dont ever find them up here but i find tons of 2to4in ers and eric that pic is not a morel dont eat them look at waterlines pics you will see what real morles look like,i dont know if i will make it out hsve togo to doctors today will try after hope full,were haveing a great year catfishhunter your spot is going to get good fast cause after the peckers the great morels pop,good job guys,


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Great finds guys!

Most of my spots were picked over pretty heavy by the time I got a chance to look Sat morning. There was a LOT of traffic on public property this week and weekend - as much as I've ever seen in some some spots. I found only another 46 between Sat and Sunday, which although good I was disappointed after finding so many early on. I think most were straglers others had missed. 

My brother found 41 greys and yellows yesterday at a public lake as well. 

I still believe after the cold snap I will have another 10 days or so to hunt most of my spots. It will end up a great year.

Dinner last night - bacon, jalapeno chive cream cheese stuffed morels:

Morels
1 tub Cream Cheese with Chives
3 fresh jalapenos
crumbled bacon
eggwash
flour with salt & pepper to taste
Morels

Dice jalapeno and mix with cream cheese and crumbled bacon. Slice cleaned and soaked morel on one side and rinse well. Stuff generous portion of mixture into cavatity of morel. Roll in flour mixture, eggwash bath then back in flour mixture. Deep fry @ 350 degrees for 6 minutes. You can serve over rice/pasta or on it's own; really good and worth the effort - trust me Pictures to follow later.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Do you guys think any will sprout in the next couple days with the cold weather?

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i found the monsters blacks yesterday and a nice pic of grays and a few tans got abought 205lbs and left more to get bigger if they dont get picked,now got abought 8lbs,in frig,got to put then up today for winter time and will get lots more,the grown is covered with them,the blacks i got today were big like coffee cups did take pics and will up load latter yes the cool weather will make them grow,


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Eric E said:


> Do you guys think any will sprout in the next couple days with the cold weather?
> 
> sent from my HTC evo


A couple days of cool weather will not really impact the ground temperature itself which is the key. I don't think they are talking about any frost either which can damage them. So as wet at the woods are now I would say they have plenty of reason to grow.




markfish said:


> got abought 205lbs and left more to get bigger


Wow! At $25 per pound you have over $5,000 of inventory. I am guessing that was actually 2.5 pounds which is still a nice amount.

I have not hunted them in several years but we did have a friend give us a batch of probably about a pound the other day and we fried them up. They were delicious but probably not the best for me. You go through a lot of butter to fry them up and these were pretty much all smallish half frees so they are predominantly flower and butter when fried up.

What other ways do you guys eat the shrooms? Fried in butter is really the only way I have done them. If I come up with other options perhaps I would be motivated to find them again.


​


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

me and a buddy picked over 200 all greys in stark county and left so many . what a year cant believe how many areas that are growing them . hey guys I am working on a wild mushroom soup any one ever made any and got a good recipe ?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Caught a neighbor on the property last night, confirmed he and others are taking all the easy to find morels. Going to have to find a harder to get to area. When you guys look, do you look for elm trees first then look or just search the ground all over??? Thanks for any help.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dead elms are one place they seem to grow. Bottom line they will come up where they want. I have found them thick in a area one year and hardly ever find them there again. I tend to hunt the edges and openings of the woods. 
Heck people are finding them all over town this year in their yards


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

found some nice yellows yesterday all down by a creek


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

[/url] 241[/IMG]well its been pleanty wet out there got out yesterday for two hours and picked some and left a bunch we need some sun shine to get them taller some of my pis and some in my photo pal


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

went out thurday they were popping every where got blacks grays and nice yellows comeing up,got 3lbs, put up in the freezer got to get some more done today for winter time,abought two more weeks and it over for the year,markfish


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My son was mowing the lawn at our church and came across about 10 real nice yellows. This is right in the middle of town. The first time we have found them there. The only tree in the lawn is an ornamental tree of some sort. I usually associate the yellows with certain trees even more than the other kinds. Typically we have found yellows around dead elm, apple, ash, and sycamore. I guess I have another one to add to that list.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i would love to find them mowing the yard im going out todat to pic the ones i left to grow on thurday if there still there and yellows should be up hard every were now


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Good haul today. 47 from one spot.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

that looks like a good time im going tomarow


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

My dad found the first batch of the season at the farm yesterday,said he got about 40. Left a few for "seed" as a few years ago we picked all at one spot, and we haven't found any there since.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

GO FISH said:


> Left a few for "seed" as a few years ago we picked all at one spot, and we haven't found any there since.


No need to leave any for "seed" as morels are fungi. I have found 40 to 50 in one location only to return the next year and find only one or two. Go back the following year and find 40 to 50 again. 

I seem to have the best luck finding them every other year in one location, but I also have locations (secrete of course) that I tend to find a few every year. Go figure...


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

When generally is the season over?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Depend where you are at.
Southern parts of Ohio the season begins earlier and ends earlier.
It also depends on the weather. Frequent rain and cool days = longer season.
Generally by the middle of May in Summit County thay will be just about gone.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

BigV even though they are a fungi they still have seeds or "spores" to some people.The reason you don't find them at the same spot year after year is because it actually takes 3 to 5 years to grow from a spore.I always lightly shake the shroom right where I find it after picking.Also have you ever found any along the path people follow into the woods? It's because some use mesh bags for picking and the spores fall off coming back out of the woods.Not trying to be a smart butt but just trying to help others is all.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well went out saturday and found some good yellows and blacks and grays again this cool wheather is helpping them keep growing im going out today.left more to grow,its been a great year,and,they are growing every where hell ive walked on some looking in the taller weeds and i move slow,might have to sell some got 6lb, in the frig,now and what i get this week and next two weeks,will pile up on me,good luck guys markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

Well i got a load today to and got home and fryed abought 7,lbs up, half ways then flashed froze them on cookie sheet works out great and this winter will tast like i just picked them got 4,more pound to put up but got to get the boat out tomarrow,need a fix,then shroom on wends,


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We haven't found more than 5-6 a trip this year. See people around here selling 50.00 a lb.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

viper its not over i will find them for 2 more weeks and when i do sell some its not 50 buck i sold some for 25.a lb theretought to finf or some one got them


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

They're still out there. I found this one the other day. That's a 20 oz cup.
'Course, we only pick the small ones...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

wow,that's huge,one should use a chain saw to remove one of those


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

puterdude said:


> wow,that's huge,one should use a chain saw to remove one of those


I was about to say the same thing! 

I have found a few big ones over the years but I don't think I have found any that big.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

yes there still growing here to thats a fine shroom i hope i can get out one more time so busy catching eyes,


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

Just got done picked all yellows two pounds still popping


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thats right i went out friday got 2.5lbs of yellows and some grays nother week then its over,some were just popping out to love that night rain


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Found 2 nice yellows today.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

And now I've been getting yellows pretty regularly as of this week, & a few grays too, in western Portage,Co.,finally!!! they seem to be a 'lil late but I,m NOT EVEN COMPLAINING!!!!GOING AGAIN AFTER WORK!!! MOREL MUSHROOM SOUP!!!MMMMMM!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Just got back, a dozen more,big yellows,& tomorrow to Berlin for the entree walleyes! Life is good! Sunshine,blue skies,full tank in the Lund , and the day off, for some fishing in Ohio, doesn't get a whole lot better than that!!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

you go sonar i need to get out one more time my self had some last night with grilled steaks and mom and dad loves them shrooms got some to put up in the freezer today half cooked then flash freeze on cookie sheet 45 mins, then inti the freezer bag,winter time they tast like i just picked them the only way to put them up ,markfish


----------

